# Unfall Breuberg Sa. 6. Sept.



## entlebucher (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

am Samstag sind wir auf dem Weg zum Breuberg auf einen Krankentransport gestossen der gerade eine verletzte Bikerin verladen hat, die wohl auf den Trails gestürzt ist.

Dabei habe ich ihren Freund (oder Mann) aus Höchst kennengelernt, aber leider das Kürzel, dass er mir genannt hat, nicht im MTB-News gefunden.

Ich hoffe deine Freundin ist wieder auf dem Weg zur Besserung!!!

Meld dich doch bitte mal per PN!

Gruss

Hendrik


----------



## Sird77 (8. November 2008)

Hi das war ich...die verunglückte war meine Frau....es geht wieder gut ..wir trailen schon wieder....danke der Nachfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht solltet ihr zwei hübschen bei der gelegenheit auch gleich mal alutech wildsau erfahrungen austauschen... sird will sich eine holen, henni hat die ganze garage voll 

grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (18. Dezember 2008)

Hm... die säue liegen leider ausgewaidet in der Garage, mein Jagdhund hat sie zur Strecke gebracht. Treibjagden fordern halt ihre Opfer

Bin ab Samstag abend wieder im Lande. Meine bessere Hälfte kommt dann mit ihrem Hobel am 26. nach...
Vielleicht packen wirs mal zusammen zu biken?


----------



## Female (18. Dezember 2008)

entlebucher schrieb:


> . Meine bessere Hälfte kommt dann mit ihrem Hobel am 26. nach...



So so, tut sie das? 
Ich glaube, sie überlegt sich das nochmal und schaut sich erst den Wetterbericht an.


----------



## entlebucher (18. Dezember 2008)

nanana, du bekommst auch meine 66 mit Schutzblech! Und Regenhosen haben wir zu genüge

Ausserdem: so schlimm wie Saalbach wirds schon nicht


----------



## Female (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte schon immer eine durchgefi**te 66 haben...


----------



## richtig (18. Dezember 2008)

hey ihr schweizer kanacken... wird das jetzt zum lokalforum oder was??? ihr könnt euch doch rauchzeichen geben...


----------



## Female (18. Dezember 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> hey ihr schweizer kanacken... wird das jetzt zum lokalforum oder was??? ihr könnt euch doch rauchzeichen geben...



Rauchzeichen sind doch deine Spezialität, oder?


----------



## richtig (18. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Female (18. Dezember 2008)

So, damit verabschiede ich mich und lasse den Thread mit meinen Unsinnigkeiten in Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

